# Engine and Trunk Compartment Light Location



## hoosierhitman (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi,

'65 Pontiac Lemans Convertible....

I purchased a trunk compartment light, which I verified the harness connection works and the mercury actuator switch works fine as well. Can someone show me where the light is supposed to mount on the trunk lid ? 

Same for the engine compartment. Where does the light mount on the hood and where is the wiring harness connection for the engine bay light ? 

Thx. 

Hoosierhitman


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The trunk light lead runs up within the DS decklid hinge and then within the lid reinforcement channels. 
There is a cutout pocket up/out to the rear edge of the lid for the housing to be mounted. 
It's a PITA but best to use a stiff piece of wire to snake the lead down from the light opening/pocket to the hole just above the hinge. 
Below is a '66 but would apply to '65


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The engine bay/compartment service light mounts just below the upper firewall seam slightly off center to the PS.
The power lead comes through the fire wall grommet just below the horn relay from the under-dash fuse block.
It feeds the push button/plunger switch is mounted just to the right (Facing Firewall) of the light. 
The plunger is set to make contact with the rear support brace of the hood for the on off action.
If you have a hood pad there should be a small notched/cutout for this location.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

On the top face of the cowl, I believe, there is a small indentation where the small metal screw attaches the stamped steel bracket for the underwood light. Know it's that way on later Pontiac A-body's & '69-72 GP's. Great pics btw!


----------

